# Solved: Win2K3 Mail Server Issue



## ScottProdigy (May 3, 2007)

Hello. I'm racking my brain over a new Windows 2003 Server we setup with the default mail server (POP3, SMTP) Here is our current setup, domains and IP's renamed for obvious reasons:

Server behind a Linksys router; router is forwarding ports 25 and 110 to server (192.168.1.150)
Domain (domain.com) hosted at GoDaddy:
A record for "e" points to our external IP 111.222.333.444.
MX record "e" pointing to "e.domain.com"
Setup "e.domain.com" as domain on Win2K3 POP3 Service (and likewise entry automatically created for SMTP Virtual Server.)

I can send mail from "[email protected]" to "[email protected]" successfully.
I can send mail from "[email protected]" to "[email protected]" (or other external email address) successfully.

I cannot receive me from "[email protected]" or any other external address. I receive the following message

_Your message has been delayed and is still awaiting delivery to the following recipient(s):

[email protected]
(Was addressed to [email protected])
Message delayed

Could not resolve mail server name because DNS server did not respond in time._

I have gone to https://www.testexchangeconnectivity.com/ and tested _Internet Email Tests - Inbound SMTP Email_ with the following results:

_Testing Inbound SMTP Mail flow for domain [email protected] 
Failed to test inbound SMTP mail flow._

Drilling to the bottom of the test, this is the last line with the error:

_Testing TCP Port 25 on host e.customcarspotsforless.com to ensure it is listening and open. 
The specified port is either blocked, not listening, or not producing the expected response.

Additional Details 
A network error occurred while communicating with remote host
Exception Details:
Message: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond 24.101.138.162:25
Type: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException
Stack Trace:
at System.Net.Sockets.TcpClient.Connect(String hostname, Int32 port)
at Microsoft.Exchange.Tools.ExRca.Tests.TcpPortTest.PerformTestReally()_

As noted above, I have port forwarding set and Windows Firewall has also been turned off/on with exceptions for above ports, all with the same results. I am also able to ping the "e.domain.com" name, and able to telnet to port 25 and send an email, with the results ending up the same as above (everything works except external email being received by my server.)

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might check with your ISP to see if port 25 is blocked.
If so,you would probably need to use a mail relay service
and enter the relay info in the smtp relay section.
Make sure your outgoing mail is setup only for the local network.
When I first set mine up,spammers scanned it and dumped a bunch of
spam through the server.


----------



## ScottProdigy (May 3, 2007)

Thank you, the port was being blocked at the ISP level. That was driving us insane; apparently we have a commercial account but they had us under the residential service, which of course was blocking a number of incoming ports.


----------

